# demasoni Sick? Please Help, Dont want to lose more fish!



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

hey guys, 

my white albino got some sort of pop eye/bloat and has recently passed. 
i also found a yellow lab tangled in the roots of my plants... i dunno if thats why he died or what not...

but now...

one of my very dominant demasoni is swimming half way up the tank in the corner of the glass and he is in a vertical position... whats wrong with him 

i dont know whats going on, and im losing fish REAL quick. someone help? anyone?


----------



## Camrontheman (Aug 8, 2008)

*cam*

Hey buddy how are you doing? You have a very difficult situation right now. Seems like your africans are very listless. Do your fish scratch at all or they simply getting bloated. Please inform me this is Cam from cams aquatic maybe I can help somehow


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

im losing my mind... 
why do they keep dieing? SOMEONE PLEASE HELP!

all my water tests are fine.

i took pictures of the dead demasoni... maybe someone can see..  help? anyone? iv lost 3 fish in the last 3 days..


----------



## Camsaquaticservices (Nov 30, 2010)

*Cam*

A very good medication you should try out for this internal infection called metronidazole


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

It looks a lot like bloat. I've treated bloat very successfully with Sera Baktopur. Dominic


----------



## Nobis911 (Mar 28, 2011)

so i am down 5 fishes in 6 days... this is not ending very well...

here is the picture of the latest fish dieing...

what is that white thing around his stomach, is this bloat? some sort of disease? are all my fish in danger?
im panicking 









on a good note, my white albino is holding... 
so far on the death list. 
3 Demasoni
1 Yellow Lab
1 White Albino

RIP  :'(


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Woah, that's not what I had in the pass. That is real bloat. Here's a link that may help you:
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?45617-BLOAT-Photos-amp-Treatment

I believe there are two methods:
1) Metronidazole + Epson salt
2) Epson salt only.

Remember, use Epson salt, don't use the sea salt or table salt. You can buy epson salt at the pharmacy or hydroponic store.

Do read the entire first page. We used to have a member here who is really good with meds on fish, unfortunately, she no longer logs on to this forum.

Good luck.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Have you done anything to try and help the fish since you posted this problem? Have you performed daily 50% water changes while gravel vacuuming? 

It definitely looks like an internal bacterial infection and I say that because you also talked about Pop Eye however usually by the time the fish show symtoms this severe it is perhaps too late. 

Having said that I would still go to a pharmacy or grocery store and pick up some pure Epsom Salts (no colour or scents) and start doing the 50% water changes while adding 1 tablespoon of Epsom Salt per 5 gallons. I would then increase to 2 per 5 gallons after a couple of days.

Best of luck.
--
Paul


----------

